# Biokammer



## Thale 213 (29. Sep. 2012)

G´abend 

nach langer Suche im Netz bin ich hier gestrandet und ich frage mich
ob Ihr mir vielleicht weiter helfen könnt ?

nach dem Trommelfilter mit Biokammer möchte ich eine weitere Biokammer
dazwischen schalten ... "nur" diese Biokammer liegt vollständig unter dem
Wasserniveau (geht nicht anderst) ... kennt jemand einen Hersteller der
Leerkammern mit druckdichten Deckel vertreibt ?

Viel Dank für alle eingehenden Antworten

Gruss

J.


----------



## fbr (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

Hallo Josef,
WILLKOMMEN im Forum 



> nach dem Trommelfilter mit Biokammer möchte ich eine weitere Biokammer
> dazwischen schalten ... "nur" diese Biokammer liegt vollständig unter dem
> Wasserniveau (geht nicht anderst) ... kennt jemand einen Hersteller der
> Leerkammern mit druckdichten Deckel vertreibt ?


Was ist der Grund für diese Überlegung?
Ist das Volumen der Biokammer zu klein?
Wie viel Helix hast Du drin und wie groß ist sie?


----------



## Thale 213 (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

Hallo Franz,

mein Trommler samt Biokammer:
http://www.inazuma-online.de/shop//...Bio-Kompakt-MK2-fuer-Teiche-bis-80-Kubikmeter

ist mit Bio-Plate gefüllt und ist für den einen Teich (32 cbm) bereits überdimensioniert.

trotzdem möchte ich zusätzliche Filtermedien einsetzen, da ich einen 
mechanisch getrimmten Doppeleinlauf habe würde sich das ja anbieten.

Danke für die Antwort (!)


----------



## fbr (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

Hallo Josef,


> ist mit Bio-Plate gefüllt und ist für den einen Teich (32 cbm) bereits überdimensioniert.


Was ist bitte Bio-Plate 
Du hast doch lt. Profil 43m³ oder habe ich da was falsch gelesen 



> Technische Details zur integrierten Biokammer:
> - nutzbares Biovolumen ca. 300 Liter
> - empfohlenes biologisches Filtermaterial: __ Hel-X® 17 mm, ca. 150 Liter
> - ca. 500 Gramm Futter können pro Tag abgebaut werden


Wenn Du 14er schwebend nimmst hast Du noch mehr Fläche nur sollte es nicht durch das Gitter flutschen.
Ich habe so um die 350 Liter in meiner Biokammer die hat aber 1,5m³.
Es soll aber nicht so vorteilhaft sein das Filtermedium unnötig zu erhöhen da sich damit auch die Besiedelungsdichte/Biofilmstärke herabsetzt. Solltest Du mal behandeln müssen, würde sich das nicht vorteilhaft auswirken!



> da ich einen mechanisch getrimmten Doppeleinlauf habe würde sich das ja anbieten.


Du meinst damit wohl, dass Du jeden Zulauf über einen Zugschieber steuern kannst.

Du könntest wenn Du es durchziehen möchtest einen Polyestertank (Weintank/Wassertank) in der Erde vergraben. Auf die Öffnung kannst ja ein Rohr einlamienieren um von oben bei Bedarf in den Tank zu gucken und um das Helix in den Tank zu bekommen. Oder zu gibst es hinein schraubst zu und buddelst ihn ein 
Ich habe aus einem 2000Liter Tank meine Biokammer gebaut und die Kosten für den Tank waren gerade mal € 150  Wenn Du in einer Weingegend wohnst (so wie ich) sind da immer welche zu haben.


----------



## Thale 213 (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

Hallo Franz,

zu meinen Filtermaterial:
http://www.inazuma-online.de/shop//Filtermatieral-fuer-Trommelfilter-Biokammern-Biofilter-bio-plate 

ich habe 3 Koiteiche ... es geht um meinen neuen der 32cbm intus hat
und beheizt ist.



> Ich habe so um die 350 Liter in meiner Biokammer die hat aber 1,5m³.


der Grund warum ich die Biokammer erweitern möchte



> Es soll aber nicht so vorteilhaft sein das Filtermedium unnötig zu erhöhen da sich damit
> auch die Besiedelungsdichte/Biofilmstärke herabsetzt. Solltest Du mal behandeln müssen, würde sich das nicht vorteilhaft auswirken!



mit zusätzliche Filtermedien meine ich Zeolith/Austern etc.die jederzeit
entnommen werden können.



> Du meinst damit wohl, dass Du jeden Zulauf über einen Zugschieber steuern kannst.



ja ... und allesamt kann ich erweitern bzw.. ausbauen



> Du könntest wenn Du es durchziehen möchtest einen Polyestertank (Weintank/Wassertank) in der Erde vergraben.



nein kann ich nicht ... ich habe einen Betonteich mit Technikraum dessen Oberkante
auf OK Teichniveau ... im Bereich des Einstieges liegt der Trommelfilter dessen
Oberkante 12cm über Teichniveau liegt ... und dort ist kein Platz mehr für
eine zusätzliche Biofilterkammer ... darum die Anfrage um einen druckdichten
Behälter.

Du kennst keinen Hersteller der solch eine Konstruktion im Sortiment hat ?


Gruss

J.


----------



## fbr (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

Hallo,


> Du kennst keinen Hersteller der solch eine Konstruktion im Sortiment hat ?


Sortiment schwer außer Sonderanfertigung aber Du könntest mal bei Mamo anfragen die machen auch Sonderanfertigungen 
http://www.mamo-koi.de/105122.html


----------



## Thale 213 (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

Danke Franz,

werde mein Glück mal versuchen.

eine Frage noch ... (weil´s mich einfach interesiert) ...hinter der Ansicht
Deines Pizzaofen´s steckt ein Bausatz ?

machst Du darin nur Pizza oder andere Sachen auch noch ?

Gruss

J.


----------



## fbr (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

Hallo Josef,


> eine Frage noch ... (weil´s mich einfach interesiert) ...hinter der Ansicht
> Deines Pizzaofen´s steckt ein Bausatz ?
> 
> machst Du darin nur Pizza oder andere Sachen auch noch ?


Das war keine Bausatz den habe ich selbst geplant und gebaut = wie die "alten Römer" mit einer kleinen Axt die Steine behauen.
Mein Heimvorteil ist, dass einige Ortschaften weiter noch immer ein Römersteinbruch in Betrieb ist  
Mit den Steinen von dort wurde der Stephansdom in Wien gebaut. Dort ist eine Wand nur für den Steffl gesperrt!

Die Auslastung ist 5% Pizza 95% Grillen 

Das ist meine Biokammer war mal eine Wassertank = wäre die Lösung auch für dich ABER ohne den Deckel abzufelxen


----------



## Thale 213 (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

die Technik um deine Biokammer intersiert mich ... Du hast auch einen Trommler ?

ich muss mal mit der neuen Kamera ein paar Bilder schiessen:

- unser Pizzaofen = 99,9% Pizza machen ... und dafür hab ich selten Zeit 

- unser Teich ist auch erst zu 90% fertig ... da fehlt noch einiges
  das Foto ist 1 Tag nach dem umsetzen der Fische  durch Herrn Thanner
  den Bau hab ich übrigens step by step fotografiert,


----------



## fbr (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

Hallo Josef,
JA habe ich seit heuer 

Hatte vorher eine gepumpten Vliesser nun einen Trommler in Schwerkraft 

Netter Pizzaofen machst Du eine Pizzaria auf


----------



## Thale 213 (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

ah wenn ich Dir sage mit was ich meinen ersten Teich betrieben habe dann 
lachst Du mich aus  

mittlerweile habe ich zig Betonteiche gebaut ... nur die eigenen waren dann 
mit dem wachsen der Fische und der fehlenden Technik bald ausgereizt.

letztes Jahr wurde dann noch unsere Strasse erneuert ... 10 Koi´s haben wir bei
deren Rüttelaktionen verloren ...  Koi´s die wir teilweise fast 13 Jahre hatten
nur 4 Stk. sind uns von 14 Koi´s geblieben

die letzten starben kurz bevor ich mit dem Bau des neues Teiches begonnen
habe ... uns war richtig nach heulen zu mute ... der Rainer Thanner hat uns 
geholfen die verbliebenen aufrecht zu halten bis der neue Teich fertig war,
trotz seiner super Hilfe starben die 2 grössten dann auch.

der neue Teich ist vom Erdreich entkoppelt, beheizt und wird noch mit modernster 
Technik ausgestattet ... 1 Wackelkandiaten haben wir noch ... der Rest
hat das umsetzen in den neuen Teich schön mitgemacht.

in den anderen beiden Teich a. 5cbm bzw. 6cbm hatte ich je 2 Druckfilter
eingesetzt ... aber das taugt nun bedingt solange die Koi´s klein sind ...
nach über 10 Jahren wachsen der Koi´s völlig ungeeignet.

den Pizzaofen habe ich vor über 5 Jahren gebaut zusammen mit dem
2 Teich der mittels 300er Rohr mit dem ersten verbunden ist.

nix Pizzeria ... derzeit awengerl der Abstellplatz für die laufenden Arbeiten
am Teich ... sieh selbst


----------



## Thale 213 (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

ein paar Bilder habe ich noch ... auch von Teich 2


----------



## Nori (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

Eine druckdichte Kammer mit __ Hel-X ist doch eigentlich ein Beadfilter, oder???
Es muss ja auch ne Rückspülmöglichkeit etc. vorhanden sein um anfallenden Schmutz abzuführen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

Hallo Josef,
eine zusätzliche Biokammer sollte bei deinem aktuell eher moderaten Besatz (Tut mir echt Leide wegen der Verluste) wenig Sinn machen.
Rainer hat sicher das Notwendige unternommen, damit der Rest gesund bleibt.

Eigentlich sollte der erhöhte Biofilter Bedarf nur im Sommer (gute Fütterung) anfallen. Dort haben sich Rieselfilter bewährt, die dann die zusätzliche Filterfläche kurzfristig bringen und extra Sauerstoff einbringen.

Wenn du deinen Bau mit Bildern so gut dokumentiert hast, ist deine Teichbaugeschichte sehr willkommen. 
Viele schauen sich gute Ausführungen sehr gerne an, um daraus ihre Ideen zu ziehen.


----------



## Thale 213 (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

Hallo Nori, Hallo Jörg

hinsichtlich Technik von Teichen bin ich ein echter Lehrling der bei jeden gebauten
Teich dazu lernt bzw.. daß was ich weiß hab ich mir nur angelesen.

aber hinsichtlich Bau von Betonteichen, Bodenplatten Verrohrungen etc. 
könnte ich eine Bereicherung für dieses Forum sein.

"nur" bin ich mir nach 3 Tagen hier nicht sicher ob daß auch gewünscht ist ? 
.... da ich selber Betreiber des grössten Bauforums im Netz bin 
erlaube ich mir zu schreiben daß mir die Resonanz auf meinen Tread
etwas zu spärlich ist.

ich habe im Netz gelernt daß es ein nehmen und ein geben gibt ...
die Leute die mich kennen wissen daß ich gerne gebe (!)

ich stelle mal weitere 3 Foto´s hier rein ... vielleicht bricht dann das Eis
... Ihr entscheidet ob Ihr in eurer Mitte Platz für nen Betonbauer habt oder nicht (!)

Gruss

J.


----------



## Joerg (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

Hallo Josef,
ich war die Woche beruflich bedingt in Texas unterwegs und viele Interessierte an Betonteichen sind auch nicht online. 
Übers Wochenende anzufragen bedeutet schon mal weniger Resonanz. Auch sind nicht so viele Teiche in Beton ausgeführt.

Dies ist kein reines Koiforum aber die Antworten sind durchaus auch in diesem Bereich Allgemein annerkannt.
Beispiele für Koiteiche sind z.B. Zacky oder Mandy.

Wer seine Koi in die Obhut von Rainer gibt, hat schon mal einen extra Bonus, weil er einer der Besten ist. (Frag ihn mal wegen des Forums.)
Er wird dir auch bestätigen, dass viel Filtermaterial nicht unbedingt viele Vorteile bringt. 
Die Gesamtmenge an besiedelbarer Oberfläche muss zu der zugeführten Futtermenge passen.
Das sollte bei dir aktuell keinen weiteren Bioteil erforderlich machen. (Es macht auch extra Zement wenig Sinn nur weil man denk das wird dann besser. )

Es wird ein Spezialist für Betonbau dringend gesucht, da viele Fragen in dieser Richtung oft unbeantwortet bleiben.  

Gerne kannst du auch in deiner Signatur auf dein Forum dezent hinweisen, solange es keine direkte Werbung ist.


----------



## Thale 213 (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

Hallo Jörg,

den Rainer haben wir zufällig kennem gelernt als wir für die ersten verstorbenen 
Fische Neubesatz gekauft haben ... ohne Hirn halt ... der begleitet uns seit
bald einem Jahr und wir möchten seine Besuche am Teich nicht mehr missen (!)

mein Frau sagt sie möchte keinen toten Fisch mehr sehen ... mir geht´s genauso
darum der neue Teich wo ich denke hinsichtlich des Bau´s alles richtig gemacht
zu haben.

bei der Teichtechnik blick ich erst langsam durch ... ich denke da muss ich 
noch sehr viel lernen.



> Gerne kannst du auch in deiner Signatur auf dein Forum dezent hinweisen,
> solange es keine direkte Werbung ist



vielleicht ist es falsch rüber gekommen ... ich bin Bauunternehmer habe zig Betonteiche /Pools etc. 
 für meine Hausbaukunden mit erstellt ... und ich 
arbeite *"NUR" regional * ... nicht daß hier einer auf die Idee kommt ich
möchte mich als Teichbauer hier vorstellen (!)

ich bin der Betreiber des ***********forum ... wer diese Seite besucht
sieht daß ich nicht auf Werbung angewiesen bin ... ich werde diesen Link nur 
einmal setzen ... ich beisse nicht und hab auch sonst keine Krankheiten 

nur momentan fühle ich mich hier mit den den vielen Hits und den wenigen 
Antwortgebern awengerl fehl am Platz ... bin aber trotzdem dankbar über
jeden  der sich mit mir unterhält (!)


----------



## Nori (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

@ Thale:
Ne druckdichte Bioabteilung ist aber auch ne sehr spezielle Sache, auf die auch bei den gegebenen Antworten nicht viele eingegangen sind....

Gruß Nori


----------



## fbr (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

Hallo Josef,
da zauberst Du solche Betonteile in die Gärten deiner Kunden und überlegst wie Du es machen sollst 
Wäre nicht Dicht-Beton das Richtige Material für dich und deine zusätzliche Biokammer?

Auf dem Foto sehen wir einen laaangen "Filterkeller" und den Trommler mit den Leitungen.
Verrate uns doch mal was Du unter dem Liegestuhl versteckt hast


----------



## fbr (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

Hallo Josef,
schon mal an einen "Pufferspeicher" gedacht?
Der hat doch schöne große Flansch mit denen Du ihn in das System einbinden könntest und Druck sollte auch kein Thema sein da die Teile 6Bar locker aushalten


----------



## Joachim (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

Hallo Mitglieder,

das Mitglied "Thale 321" fühlt sich leider bei uns durch Euch nicht hinreichend beachtet. 
Ich kann nur vermuten, dass dabei ebenso außer acht gelassen wurde, dass die Teich-Saison sich dem Ende neigt, als auch wie Hits erfasst werden und was Gäste, Suchmaschinen und Mitglieder bei uns dürfen. Nun ja ...

Da er uns jedoch nachdrücklich um die Löschung seines Accounts ersucht hat, werden wir dem natürlich im Rahmen der Boardregeln nach kommen.

Das Thema lass ich zunächst mal offen, wer dazu noch was sagen möchte kann dies gern tun so lange es sachlich bleibt.


----------



## fbr (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biokammer*

Hallo,
oh Herr was hast Du für einen großen Kindergarten


----------

